# can i put a double adapter on a thermostat



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

hey just wondering if anyone knew if i could put a double adapter on a thermostat to control two light bulbs of one thermostat in the same viv?


----------



## wildy (Jul 7, 2007)

Thermostats control up to a certain wattage regardless of the number of devices so yes.


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

thanks i think the habistat control up to 300watts dont they only gonna use it for 100 watt bulbs so it shudnt be a problem


----------

